# Does anyone use Vanilla ????



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

*good question*

I have heard about this type of attractant, but have yet to use it. I was thinking of trying some this year, but I do not wanna bring to many bear in the area. Good luck, and let me klnow if it works out for ya.


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

I have tried it with no success......but that does not mean it doesn't work, I have just not had a deer come to the wicks.


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

I used it years ago, and to be honest, I think I saw more deer using it as a cover scent than I see just using earth scent. I may very well go back to it this year. Plus my wife dont gripe if my clothes smell like vanilla, but the dirt scent drives her allergies crazy.


----------



## Retch (Jan 6, 2006)

My local taxidermist swears the two best kept secrets in attractants are vanilla and lemon extract. He's gotta wall covered in horns to prove it too. I've personally never tried either. Maybe this year though...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm not talkinga bout using it as a cover scent, but to use as something to spark curiousity while scouting. i was hoping they would come to the area to investigate the yummy smell.


----------



## Bassmaster (Feb 24, 2006)

How much do you put on?? I know theres such a thing as to much. I've smelt it.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Don't know about deer, but there a few girls at work that wear vanilla perfume and it would work to attract me!:tongue:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

I am pretty much a believer in smelling like nothing as much as is humanly possible but if I use any kind of scent while hunting Vanilla is a good choice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

GUYS. I"M NOT HUNTING WITH IT! LOL!!!!!!

I'm using it for an attractant to my mineral pile/trail cam set-up. i'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Slidellkid (Oct 1, 2005)

I haven't hunted with Vanilla, but I was curious about whether it would attract deer or not so I put some imitation vanilla extract out in front of my game camera with nothing else around - no corn, no salt, nothing. Within three days I had multiple pictures of several different deer with their nose to the ground smelling the spot. I am convinced that they are attracted to the smell and that find it appealing. I had one series of pictures of a doe that was smelling the spot from several differnet directions. She was obviously very interested in it. I think this year I will put some out when I hunt as I have heard of many others that have had good luck using this as a type of curiousity scent. I have no idea why they like it - I guess it's just the sweet smell.


----------



## CR337 (Feb 3, 2006)

Vanilla Extract will attract deer. Peanut Butter works too, atleast in the SC woods I hunt in.


----------



## BURRUSS (Feb 15, 2006)

*Vanilla*

Reckon How Many Bees It Would Attract To Your Stand.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Oh yeah!*



cmherrmann said:


> Don't know about deer, but there a few girls at work that wear vanilla perfume and it would work to attract me!:tongue:


*Ain't that the truth! * :whoo:


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I have used the Dan Fitzgerald's Vanilla Killa before. The only thing it really attracted for me was BEAR! The bears just couldn't resist the stuff...really! I stopped using it in the U.P. of Michigan because it attracted so many. Only had a few does and fawn deer come to check it out. I think peanut butter works alot better as an attractant for deer.


----------



## bull_stuff (Apr 13, 2006)

i have used vanilla while fishins to keep the misquitoes off just dab a little on every ten minuts or so works lie a charm. but i have never tried it as a cover sent if it works may use it durring the eairly season. would like to know more though from your experiances.


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

I used it one year as both a food scent and when it didn't work, i used it as a cover scent and almost had a heart attack. It never once attracted a deer, but one windy day I had a black bear walk to within 6 feet of me while sitting next to an old oak tree. I had my back turned and with a 50% hearing loss never heard the bear come in. I turned my head only to see a bear looking right at me nose first. I dont know who jumped out of their skin the fasted, me or the bear but my hunting partner literally saw the bear 1/4 mile away from me still loping. All I remember seeing is the bears rump looking like a bowl of jello shaking as it ran off.


----------



## hhancock (Dec 24, 2005)

*I used it!*

I used it while hunting! I just poured some vanilla killa on a rag and hng it in a tree. I left it hanging when the day was over and freshened the rag every time I hunted that spot. I was skeptical if it was working or not until I watched the buck I killed that year come right in to it. I think it only works well in early bowseason though. But that is only because Its the only time I have tried it! I think it should work for your trail cam. Give it a shot it will definetly not hurt......:wink:


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

*Vanilla Extract/ Acorn Scent...*

it's the same thing. Use the vanilla in an acorn flat anytime during the season and you might have some luck, and you will definitely save $$$ on scent. Also, gather some small rocks (pea gravel) and put the vanilla X out around your stand. From time to time while in your stand drop a few of the rocks to simulate acorns falling. Can't ever tell...:wink:


----------



## dgf41 (May 26, 2006)

Vanilla does work. It is a curiosity sent, If you use to much it will scare the deer. All you need is a couple of drops in a bottle with cotton ball. Remeber deer can smell better then people, if you can smell it easy it is probaly to strong. Vannilla is not a good cover scent.


----------



## mathews21 (Aug 10, 2005)

does it attract bears?


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

*vanilla*

I have been using it for years and it works great. I use vanilla car fresheners spray and hang ups. From what I understand is that the vanilla smells very simular to an herb that grows wild. I have wtched deer go down trails with there nose to the ground after spraying vanilla. I have also got pictures from my game camera when vanilla was used. I have also shot quite a few deer while having vanilla out.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Anyone else?*

Very interesting, anyone else with experience with this? :secret:


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I mixed up some vanilla extract, brown sugar, caro and coke cola.(trying to make home made vanilla killa).Sprayed all over my boots as a cover sent.Shot my first bear with a bow that day.He was fallowing my path I took in the woods.Gave up on it after the yellowjackets kept trying to pack me off.


----------



## Horndropper (Dec 17, 2020)

CR337 said:


> Vanilla Extract will attract deer. Peanut Butter works too, atleast in the SC woods I hunt in.


Yeah Buddy !!! I'm in Fort Mill,SC I put out peanut butter every week or so ! It does last long ! I watched 16 does at one time yesterday near my bait ! Forget the Corn "Go with Wild Bird Seed" ! For some reason I get twice as many Bucks coming to my camera using Seed and Crunchy PB ,not mixed seed on ground and PB screwed to a tree ! Good hunting guys ! I'm coming up 0n number 5 for Fall of 2020


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Horndropper said:


> Yeah Buddy !!! I'm in Fort Mill,SC I put out peanut butter every week or so ! It does last long ! I watched 16 does at one time yesterday near my bait ! Forget the Corn "Go with Wild Bird Seed" ! For some reason I get twice as many Bucks coming to my camera using Seed and Crunchy PB ,not mixed seed on ground and PB screwed to a tree ! Good hunting guys ! I'm coming up 0n number 5 for Fall of 2020


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Retch said:


> My local taxidermist swears the two best kept secrets in attractants are vanilla and lemon extract. He's gotta wall covered in horns to prove it too. I've personally never tried either. Maybe this year though...


Never herd of the lemon extract. Have used imitation vanilla with no luck.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the high shcool and college kids are home and bored, bring up 10-20 year old threads

same thing is happening on a truck and fishing forum's that I am on

fyi, put a little anise oil in with the vanillia, except where there are bears...


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

I've used vanilla alot. But here's a secret. Mix a pitcher of grape koolaid, add 5 cups of sugar stir well, add 2 cups of salt, stir well. Dump on an old stump or bare dirt. They'll find it that day!


----------



## KMAFletcher (Dec 19, 2020)

cbrenn71 said:


> Wondering if anyone uses either vanilla extract or imitation vanilla as an attractant while they are scouting? i had planned on seting up my trail cam and then using a combination mineral pile/drip bag with vanilla in it. i know some people use vanilla as a cover during hunting and some say deer will follow their cover scent path. wondering if this would help in attracting deer in for some good pictures. . . or is it going to be just as effective in using just the mineral lick?


----------



## KMAFletcher (Dec 19, 2020)

Brother, I live in Texas and as you may already know we get to feed. In addition to the feeder I take a plastic grocery bag with approx 4 lbs of corn that I have added imitation vanilla. It usually does mot matter what time I get to my stand and put that out and as soon as they smell it they come in. Imitation seems to work better. Good luck.


----------



## Bowhunt365tx (Dec 28, 2016)

I’ve used it some, and it seems to work pretty well for me. I still do the scentless washing and drying and bathing though. It does put them in an odd uneasy state sometimes though from what I can tell.


----------



## John W J (5 mo ago)

CR337 said:


> Vanilla Extract will attract deer. Peanut Butter works too, atleast in the SC woods I hunt in.


 I bear hunted Wisconsin and set up 4 baits. One of them I put peanut butter on every time I baited it. I had more pictures of deer licking the peanut butter than bears


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

John W J said:


> I bear hunted Wisconsin and set up 4 baits. One of them I put peanut butter on every time I baited it. I had more pictures of deer licking the peanut butter than bears


See post #28 from 2 years ago...oh,and welcome to the forum and dredging up an old post


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

I use about a teaspoon when I make cookies, they turn out great!!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I've heard this discussed around a bowhunter's summer campfire a few times and bought a bottle several years ago .....just never used it. Since I use trail cams these days, I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea to set some out in a previously established spot to note if there are positive or negative changes. About 20ish years ago I did use Trail's End 307, which has sweet additives that smell a lot better than most estrous scents......anise was clearly used. I once knew a guy who bought bulk anise hard candy just before season and ate it on stand because his grandpa told him it worked.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Russel Hall created "Cover Up" and sold it in 6oz spray bottles. I would spray the bottom of my boots before walking into the stand and where I wanted the buck to stop. Had deer walk where I walked sniffing the ground the whole way.
He sold the rights to it to a company in Missouri and it pretty much died.

it had Vanilla and ainse plus something in which it would not freeze, 
He got the vanilla out of Mexico, not the store bought Extract stuff with alcohol it in


----------



## RLT1 (Jul 3, 2020)

I've used it, not sure if it's worked. But I think I've used too much at one time. 
I'm starting to abandon use of attractants and focus on hiding scent.
But now I use nose jammer, the stick. I've actually had deer not get spooked... actually works. A little goes a long way.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I went through the attractant and cover scent phase about 25 years ago......invested quite a bit and tried a bunch with very little to show for it. Been pretty much scent-free since, which has worked out well for me. Two years ago a hunting buddy's son talked up Ever Calm, so I bought a stick last year to take out west and saw very little reaction. I did have a decent 7 point come in behind me on a side-hill ladderstand and catch me slowly reaching for my bow because he was basically at eye level at that point. I had put some Ever Calm on the tree trunk and instead of blasting out, he worked downwind and actually came a bit closer to investigate. No shot opportunity, but it was a small ray of positive.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

You Sir have found out one of the best kept secrets in hunting. Many never even think of using it. It's a strong sweet odor that deer like and it does mask your scent well. Doesn't eliminate your scent just masks it well enough for deer not to be alarmed by it.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

mathews21 said:


> does it attract bears?


Depends on how much you use and the area you are hunting.


----------



## Outdoor G (Aug 19, 2016)

It worked in the high fence pens where Dan Fitzgerald “hunted”…passin through was the best


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

mathews21 said:


> does it attract bears?



short story, on a bear hunting trip, was fishing and had sprayed down due to skittes and fly's, went to go hunting tht evening, sprayed Cover-up where I had sprayed the bug spray to "cover-up" the bug spray smell, had a bear get down wind and ran to the tree and climbed right on up...sniffed the bottom of the stand and turned around an left, and I left before sundown...

I had sprayed cover-up aroundmy boots, was walking across a pasture to some bluffs. say a muley doe get up and start walking towards a pond that was down wind of me. I laid down hopingshe woulld not spook, she got down wind, smelled me and walked over 100yards and got with in 2-3 feet of my boots, sniffing all the way, turned and walked off.


----------



## Dbaker623 (5 mo ago)

PostalRandy23 said:


> You Sir have found out one of the best kept secrets in hunting. Many never even think of using it. It's a strong sweet odor that deer like and it does mask your scent well. Doesn't eliminate your scent just masks it well enough for deer not to be alarmed by it.


who was right??


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I used to use Vanilla for deer and it worked ok. I use vanilla extract around my eyes, ears, and nose, along with around the edge of my cap during turkey season to keep the buffalo gnats away and it really works. I had a lot of deer coming in during turkey season and I believe that they were attracted to the vanilla. I tried it during deer season and it worked mainly as a curiosity scent. However, I've had several bears come in to my position and I'm sure they were drawn in by the vanilla smell. I've since started using apple flavored gelatin (Sonic Brand) or (Jolly Rancher Brand) from Walmart or my local grocery store. I mix it with regular apple juice and spray it on the soles of my boots and on the leaves around my stand. It works just as well and much cheaper. Bears also seem to like it a lot!


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Aug 8, 2020)

I sometimes have deer frequent my bear baits that I cover in vanilla extract, for an attractant I think it maybe has a place. As for cover scents? Cover scents are psuedoscience nonsense that don't work.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't speak on the attractant characteristics of vanilla but as far as the "cover scent" use of it, one ingredient in vanilla extract is vanillin. Vanillin is a naturally occurring isotope and is produced in various naturally occurring plants so it's a scent that wildlife smell on a daily basis. When the vanillin levels are elevated, as in a cover scent application, it floods the olfactory system of animals making it very difficult for them to isolate any one particular scent/smell. That's also the science behind products like Nose Jammer. It's not as much about masking (or eliminating) human odor as it is about overwhelming a deer's ability to pinpoint human odor.

No, I'm not endorsing Nose Jammer or any similar product and no, I do not use them. I'm simply referring to the science behind those types of products.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Check your state regs. Here in PA, any food stuff or synthetic attractant that is intended to mimc food is illegal.

I had good luck using Trails End #307 which has vanilla aromas before finding out it is illegal for my state.


----------



## archer8030 (Jul 24, 2006)

nicko said:


> Check your state regs. Here in PA, any food stuff or synthetic attractant that is intended to mimc food is illegal.
> 
> I had good luck using Trails End #307 which has vanilla aromas before finding out it is illegal for my state.


Good call. Definitely check with state/local rules and regs first.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

nicko said:


> Check your state regs. Here in PA, any food stuff or synthetic attractant that is intended to mimc food is illegal.
> 
> I had good luck using Trails End #307 which has vanilla aromas before finding out it is illegal for my state.


So how is trails end illegal is it intended as a food attractant ( not familiar with it) ? 
just like some stated they are using Vanilla as a cover sent then by definition it’s not intended as food attraction. What food source does it mimic?
Not stating your wrong and not stating that certain LEO’s wouldn’t write a summons 
Just curious


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

I use it as a cover sent, it smells better to me than deer/**** pee, and can get it easier also.


----------

